# King Arthur Sticky Bun Sugar



## scottr (Feb 11, 2017)

Anyone have any idea what's in it? I saw an old thread about it here, but it went in the direction of how to replicate the product when making sticky buns.

My aim is different: in this recipe it's used as part of a filling. So unlike when making sticky buns where brown sugar, butter, light and corn syrup are cooked until the sugar melts, then poured in the pan, the product here is granular and mixed with walnuts and cranberries then spread on top of the rolled dough.

It says you can use brown sugar as a substitute, but the filling may seep out as it bakes.

So what can I use/make/do that would produce a similar effect for this recipe, avoiding seepage?


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

scottr said:


> Anyone have any idea what's in it? I saw an old thread about it here, but it went in the direction of how to replicate the product when making sticky buns.
> 
> My aim is different: in this recipe it's used as part of a filling. So unlike when making sticky buns where brown sugar, butter, light and corn syrup are cooked until the sugar melts, then poured in the pan, the product here is granular and mixed with walnuts and cranberries then spread on top of the rolled dough.
> 
> ...


I would use what the the substitute recipe talked about. I know it's not sticky buns you are making but that shouldn't make a difference as you are using the sticky bun sugar copycat, so it doesn't matter what you are using it in it's not going to change if you use it in sticky buns or that loaf.


----------



## scottr (Feb 11, 2017)

Since posting, I gave the recipe a try, and they were right: the filling (using brown sugar instead of the SBS) seeped out, basically making a sticky crust underneath. Not a major defect, but I'd like to avoid it in the future, if a sticky bun sugar-analog would do that.


----------

